# She was sent to hospital = Se la mandó / La mandaron



## HueloBien

Today I was reviewing the section in one of my grammars on impersonal constructions. I understand well how these are stated, but I have a usage question. 

The exercise asked me to translate this sentence:_ She was sent to the hospital._ I wanted to translate it thus: _Se le mandó al hospital._ But, the book said the correct answer was:_ La mandaron al hospital.
_
Is there a consistent way to identify sentences that should be translated with an unstated 3rd person plural subject instead of an impersonal se? Is my response actually incorrect? Or, is it just not idiomatic?


----------



## organist

_Se le mandó al hospital_

It should be "la", surely?

_Se lo vio_ (he was seen)
_Se la vio_ (she was seen).

I think_ Se la mandó al hospital _is grammatically correct, isn't it? I think it's an alternative to _"la mandaron" _but I've never heard it.


----------



## Irma2011

"Se la mandó al hospital" es perfectamente correcto, pero "la mandaron al hospital" es más conversacional, la 3ª personal plural es la forma impersonal más utilizada en lenguaje no formal, la más utilizada, no la única, por supuesto. Tendría que detenerse a pensar un poco más para dar una explicación detallada, pero no tengo mucho tiempo ahora, si tienes otra duda concreta, procuraré aclarártela.


----------



## Irma2011

Tendría que detener*me*, quise decir


----------



## HueloBien

Right. Got it. Thank you both.

Organist, thank you specifically for yet another reminder that personal nouns are direct objects in these constructions and not indirect objects. I keep forgetting that.


----------



## flljob

organist said:


> _Se lo vio_ (he was seen)


 
¿Se lo vio? ¿Qué fue lo que él se vio?

Saludos


----------



## Aviador

flljob said:


> ¿Se lo vio? ¿Qué fue lo que él se vio?
> 
> Saludos


Vamos, compañero; eres muy listo, se ve.
Ya sabemos quienes participamos en el foro _Sólo español_ que en México se usa normalmente el dativo en circunstancias en que los demás usaríamos el acusativo como corresponde al complemento de objeto directo en el caso de este tipo de construcciones con _se_. Sin embargo, no creo que debamos confundir a quien está aprendiendo el castellano. El pronombre átono de acusativo es _lo_, masculino, y _la_, femenino en singular.

Retruco: ¿Se *le* vio? ¿Qué cosa es lo que *le* vieron? ¿El rostro, las manos? Ah, no. *Lo* vieron a él. Se *lo* vio.

Saludos.


----------



## HueloBien

Sólo entendí una parte de esta ultima discusión. ¿Puedes dar un enlace para el tema en el otro foro? Me gustaría leerlo.


----------



## Aviador

En el foro _Sólo español_ hay muchos hilos sobre el *leísmo*, pero uno que se refiere al caso específico de lo que se trata aquí es: _*se lo llama / la llama / le llama*_. Espero que te sirva.
Saludos.


----------



## Menocchia

flljob said:


> ¿Se lo vio? ¿Qué fue lo que él se vio?
> 
> Saludos



En el caso que menciona Organist el "Se" no está funcionado como reflexivo sino como pasivo. Así que está bien.


----------



## capitas

organist said:


> _Se le mandó al hospital_
> 
> It should be "la", surely?
> 
> _Se lo vio_ (he was seen)
> _Se la vio_ (she was seen).
> 
> I think_ Se la mandó al hospital _is grammatically correct, isn't it? I think it's an alternative to _"la mandaron" _but I've never heard it.


Both are correct: "Se la mandó al hospital"/"se le mandó al hospital".
When impersonal sentences with "se"  OD is expressed with dative forms "le/les". See DPD 5.f
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?origen=RAE&lema=leísmo#4b
Moreover, If you change slightly the sentence "Se le mandó ir al hospital", then the only way is with "le", as an OI. I prefer "le".
"Se le envió al hospital" is possibly more formal and unusual than "La enviaron al hospital", but both are correct.


----------



## flljob

Aviador said:


> En el foro _Sólo español_ hay muchos hilos sobre el *leísmo*, pero uno que se refiere al caso específico de lo que se trata aquí es: _*se lo llama / la llama / le llama*_. Espero que te sirva.
> Saludos.


Parece que todos están de acuerdo en que el _*se *_convierte un verbo transitivo en intransitivo. Si un verbo está intransitivizado ¿por qué debemos usar _lo _y _la_? 

Saludos


----------



## Menocchia

Hola! No leí el hilo sobre el leísmo pero cuidado con lo mismo que dije más arriba: la partícula "se" tiene muchísimos usos, no solamente el intransitivizador. El caso de "Se lo vio", aunque poco común, equivale a "Fue visto", en este caso es el uso del se pasivo, no intrasitivizador.

Tengo todavía los apuntes de gramática de la facultad, voy a buscarlos.


----------



## flljob

Menocchia said:


> Hola! No leí el hilo sobre el leísmo pero cuidado con lo mismo que dije más arriba: la partícula "se" tiene muchísimos usos, no solamente el intransitivizador. El caso de "Se lo vio", aunque poco común, equivale a "Fue visto", en este caso es el uso del se pasivo, no intrasitivizador.
> 
> Tengo todavía los apuntes de gramática de la facultad, voy a buscarlos.



¿Cuándo sería intransitivizador si no ahora?
Se le vio por aquí.
Al perro se le vio por aquí. ¿Tú dirías _*el *perro se *lo *vio por aquí_?

Saludos


----------



## Menocchia

Pero cuidado que el perro no es el sujeto, sino el objeto: Alguien vio por aquí al perro.

Se vio por aquí al perro

Siendo el perro el objeto directo, al pronominalizarlo queda "Se lo vio por aquí"


----------



## flljob

Menocchia said:


> Pero cuidado que el perro no es el sujeto, sino el objeto: El perro fue visto por aquí.
> 
> Se vio por aquí al perro
> 
> Siendo el perro el objeto directo, al pronominalizarlo queda "Se lo vio por aquí"



Y de las oraciones que te puse, dirías: ¿_el perro se lo vio por aquí_?

Saludos


----------



## Menocchia

Antes que nada corregí algo de mi post de arriba porque en "El perro fue visto por aquí" sí es sujeto el perro. Lo edité recién.

En cuanto a tu oración, sí, sólo cambiaría El perro por al perro porque es objeto directo animado:

"Al perro se lo vio por aquí", está el OD duplicado.


----------



## flljob

No. Usas la preposición a porque ver en este caso está intransitivizado. Fíjate en el mensaje de Calambur, tu paisana, en el hilo al que nos refiere Aviador.

Saludos


----------



## Menocchia

No veo el mensaje de Calambur! De cualquier manera me tengo que ir pero voy a buscar esto! Es un tema muy interesante y sigo pensando que no es un caso de Se intransitivizador. Voy a tratar de encontrar mis pruebas


----------



## Irma2011

flljob said:


> No. Usas la preposición a porque ver en este caso está intransitivizado. Fíjate en el mensaje de Calambur, tu paisana, en el hilo al que nos refiere Aviador.
> 
> Saludos


 
Estoy de acuerdo con Menocchia. Ejemplos de verbos transitivos e intransitivizados (que horror de palabra, pero es lo que hay) serían, por ejemplo, _'dormir'/'dormirse'_, _'enfermar'/'enfermarse'_, pero nunca _'ver'_, que si cambia a 'verse' da a la frase valor de pasiva o de impersonal, nada más.
_"No lo puedo ver de otra manera"_ (transitivo)

"_No puede verse de otra manera":_
Impersonal, es decir _"uno no puede verlo de otra manera"_
Pasiva refleja, _"no puede ser visto de otra manera"_
Reflexiva, _"no puede verse a sí mismo de otra manera"_

En plural: _"No pueden verse de otra manera"_ podría analizarse como pasiva refleja o reflexiva.

Eso en España, si hay otros usos en Latinoamérica, ya no digo nada.

Saludos


----------



## Menocchia

Del Manual de Gramática del español de Angela Di Tullio:
Se intransitivizador: La presencia de este se, el más frecuente en español, afecta a la realización de los argumentos seleccionados por el predicado. De los dos argumentos seleccionados por el verbo, sólo se proyecta sintácticamente uno –el argumento interno. El otro, –el externo– queda "absorbido" por el incremento pronominal. Por eso, se lo denomina se "intrasitivizador". Sólo es posible con verbos que denotan un proceso (cambio de estado o cambio de posición). *Se halla fundamentalmente con verbos que denotan cambios de estado. El proceso se presenta como no motivado externamente sino producido espontáneamente:*
Los niños se asustaron
La ventana se cerró (por el viento)

El "se" en "se lo vio" no es intransitivizador. Ahora, encontré una oración similar al ejemplo del post también en el manual:

Se pasivo: Como en toda oración pasiva, el sujeto sintáctico corresponde al argumento paciente; sólo son posibles, pues, con verbos transitivos. Como en las impersonales, el se anula el carácter argumental del agente, que también aquí posee un significado no referencial e indefinido. Lo que las diferencia es la presencia del sujeto y la consiguiente concordancia del verbo con éste.
a. Se vende un departamento de dos ambientes. / Se venden departamentos.
b. Se necesita un secretario bilingüe. / Se necesitan secretarios.
En realidad, los primeros ejemplos de cada par admiten un doble análisis:* o bien como impersonales (en los que el SN funciona como O.D. ya que en el español americano admiten pronominalización: Se lo necesita, Se lo eligió) o como pasivas (con el SN en función de sujeto). *En cambio, la presencia de un plural en los segundos requiere que se los analice como pasivas, en las que el SN es el sujeto.10 En este caso, la pronominalización arrojaría resultados agramaticales (*Se los necesitan, *Se los nombraron).

Perdón si fue muy largo! Se entiende la idea? Incluso aunque sea impersonal el Se de "se lo vio" (después de leer esto veo que yo estaba equivocada y es así, y no pasiva) no quiere decir que sea intransitivo, sino que el agente es arbitrario.


----------



## Pinairun

> En las oraciones impersonales, llamadas así por carecer de sujeto gramatical, la forma _se_ precede siempre a un verbo en tercera persona del singular. Esta construcción puede darse con verbos
> intransitivos  (_Se trabaja mejor en equipo)_,
> copulativos (_Se es más feliz sin responsabilidades)_,
> transitivos que llevan complemento directo de persona precedido de la preposición _a_ (_Entre los gitanos se respeta mucho a los ancianos)_
> y en voz pasiva (_Cuando se es juzgado injustamente, es necesario defenderse)_.
> 
> No debe ponerse el verbo en plural cuando la oración impersonal lleva un complemento directo plural, pues la concordancia de número solo se da entre el verbo y el sujeto, y no entre el verbo y el complemento directo; así, hoy no sería correcta una oración como  *_Se vieron a muchos famosos en la fiesta,_
> en lugar de  _Se vio a muchos famosos en la fiesta_.
> 
> Tampoco es correcto hacer concordar el verbo de la oración impersonal con otro tipo de complementos preposicionales:
> *_Ayer se llegaron a los 50 ºC en Calcuta_  (en lugar de _se llegó a los 50 ºC_);
> *_En la reunión se hablaron de temas importantes  _(en lugar de _se habló de temas importantes_).
> 
> *Acerca del uso, en estas ocasiones, de la forma de dativo le(s) para el complemento directo de tercera persona*
> _(A Juan se le vio contento en la fiesta);_
> _(A los ganadores de este año se les considera los mejores en su campo)_;
> *es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con se el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada:*
> _(Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo); _
> _(Se les vio merodeando por la zona)_.
> 
> Parece demostrado que este tipo de oraciones se construían originariamente en castellano con pronombres de dativo. El uso de _le(s) _se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, cuando el complemento directo es masculino:
> _A su bisabuelo hoy no le hubieran permitido vivir como vivió: se le consideraría como un ejemplo de inmoralidad _(TBallester _Filomeno_ [Esp. 1988]);
> _Se le vio_ [al niño] _algunas veces contento _(VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977]);
> _Se le obligó a aceptar el régimen de encomienda _(Fuentes _Ceremonias_ [Méx. 1989]);
> _En los puertos y rincones del Caribe se le conoció siempre como Wito _(Mutis _Ilona_ [Col. 1988]);
> _Al rey se le veía poco _(UPietri _Visita_ [Ven. 1990]);
> 
> *sin embargo, cuando el complemento directo es femenino, lo normal es usar la(s): *
> _Se la veía muy contenta_ (VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977]);  aunque no faltan ejemplos de _le(s):_ _Tan enamorada se le observaba, tan desencajadamente arrebolada se le veía _(Vergés _Cenizas_ [R. Dom. 1980]).
> 
> *Se trata, pues, de un caso especial en el que se emplean desde los orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo*. No obstante, muchos hablantes, conscientes de que la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo, emplean en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo, uso generalizado en los países del *Cono Sur: *
> _Se lo veía zigzaguear entre los autos_ (Cortázar _Reunión_ [Arg. 1983]);
> _¡No se lo puede andar molestando por trivialidades! _(Magnabosco _Santito_ [Ur. 1990]);
> _Nunca se lo vio ladrar ni gruñir_ (Allende _Casa_ [Chile 1982]).


 
Fuente


----------



## Menocchia

Exacto. Sigue siendo objeto directo, sea "lo" o "le".


----------



## Aviador

Aprovechando la cita de Pinairun, permítanme hacer mis propios destacados:


> En las oraciones impersonales, llamadas así por carecer de sujeto gramatical, la forma _se_ precede siempre a un verbo en tercera persona del singular. Esta construcción puede darse con verbos
> intransitivos  (_Se trabaja mejor en equipo)_,
> copulativos (_Se es más feliz sin responsabilidades)_,
> transitivos que llevan complemento directo de persona precedido de la preposición _a_ (_Entre los gitanos se respeta mucho a los ancianos)_
> y en voz pasiva (_Cuando se es juzgado injustamente, es necesario defenderse)_.
> 
> No debe ponerse el verbo en plural cuando la oración impersonal lleva un  complemento directo plural, pues la concordancia de número solo se da  entre el verbo y el sujeto, y no entre el verbo y el complemento  directo; así, hoy no sería correcta una oración como  *_Se vieron a muchos famosos en la fiesta,_
> en lugar de  _Se vio a muchos famosos en la fiesta_.
> 
> Tampoco es correcto hacer concordar el verbo de la oración impersonal con otro tipo de complementos preposicionales:
> *_Ayer se llegaron a los 50 ºC en Calcuta_  (en lugar de _se llegó a los 50 ºC_);
> *_En la reunión se hablaron de temas importantes  _ (en lugar de _se habló de temas importantes_).
> 
> Acerca del uso, en estas ocasiones, de la forma de dativo le(s) para el complemento directo de tercera persona
> _(A Juan se le vio contento en la fiesta);_
> _(A los ganadores de este año se les considera los mejores en su campo)_;
> es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con se el  complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con  las formas de dativo y no con las de *acusativo,* *como correspondería a la  función desempeñada*:
> _(Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo); _
> _(Se les vio merodeando por la zona)_.
> 
> Parece demostrado que este tipo de oraciones se construían originariamente en castellano con pronombres de dativo. El uso de _le(s) _se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, cuando el complemento directo es masculino:
> _A su bisabuelo hoy no le hubieran permitido vivir como vivió: se le consideraría como un ejemplo de inmoralidad _ (TBallester _Filomeno_ [Esp. 1988]);
> _Se le vio_ [al niño] _algunas veces contento _(VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977]);
> _Se le obligó a aceptar el régimen de encomienda _(Fuentes _Ceremonias_ [Méx. 1989]);
> _En los puertos y rincones del Caribe se le conoció siempre como Wito _(Mutis _Ilona_ [Col. 1988]);
> _Al rey se le veía poco _ (UPietri _Visita_ [Ven. 1990]);
> 
> sin embargo, cuando el complemento directo es femenino, lo normal es usar la(s):
> _Se la veía muy contenta_  (VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977]);  aunque no faltan ejemplos de _le(s):_ _Tan enamorada se le observaba, tan desencajadamente arrebolada se le veía _(Vergés _Cenizas_ [R. Dom. 1980]).
> 
> Se trata, pues, de un caso especial en el que se emplean desde los  orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo. No  obstante, *muchos hablantes, conscientes de que la función que cumple el  pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo, emplean  en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo,* uso generalizado en los  países del Cono Sur:
> _Se lo veía zigzaguear entre los autos_ (Cortázar _Reunión_ [Arg. 1983]);
> _¡No se lo puede andar molestando por trivialidades! _ (Magnabosco _Santito [ r. 1990])
> __Nunca se lo vio ladrar ni gruñir_ (Allende _Casa_ [Chile 1982]).


Saludos.


----------



## caniho

HueloBien said:


> Today I was reviewing the section in one of my grammars on impersonal constructions. I understand well how these are stated, but I have a usage question.
> 
> The exercise asked me to translate this sentence:_ She was sent to the hospital._ I wanted to translate it thus: _Se le mandó al hospital._ But, the book said the correct answer was:_ La mandaron al hospital.
> _
> Is there a consistent way to identify sentences that should be translated with an unstated 3rd person plural subject instead of an impersonal se? Is my response actually incorrect? Or, is it just not idiomatic?



'_La mandaron al hospital_', or 'fue enviada al hospital' are the better options here. I don't like the other sentence, 'se le mandó al hospital', but regarding your question, there's indeed a difference: with the third person plural it's clear that you were not the agent (it was they); with the passive se you might have been (_aquí se le dijo que era algo peligroso_). In other words, if you want to hide behind an impersonal form, you can use an impersonal se but not the third person plural.


----------



## Irma2011

caniho said:


> '_La mandaron al hospital_', or 'fue enviada al hospital' are the better options here. I don't like the other sentence, 'se le mandó al hospital', but regarding your question, there's indeed a difference: with the third person plural it's clear that you were not the agent (it was they); with the passive se you might have been (_aquí se le dijo que era algo peligroso_). In other words, if you want to hide behind an impersonal form, you can use an impersonal se but not the third person plural.


 
Acertada puntualización que no se nos ocurre a todos.


----------



## flljob

*muchos hablantes, conscientes de que la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo, emplean en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo,* uso generalizado en los países del Cono Sur: 
_Se lo veía zigzaguear entre los autos_ (Cortázar _Reunión_ [Arg. 1983]); 
_¡No se lo puede andar molestando por trivialidades! _(Magnabosco _Santito [ r. 1990])
__Nunca se lo vio ladrar ni gruñir_ (Allende _Casa_ [Chile 1982]). 

Pero lo señalado en rojo no quiere decir que sea correcto. Un fenómeno análogo es el que está sucediendo con el verbo haber. En la conciencia del hablante lo que hay en plural debería ser el sujeto. Así se oye decir: hubieron protestas, en lugar de hubo protestas.

Ya en latín estas construcciones usaban el dativo. En México y en buena parte de Hispanoamérica se usa el pronombre indirecto en estas construcciones, lo que las acerca más a la forma etimológica.

Saludos


----------



## Irma2011

flljob said:


> *muchos hablantes, conscientes de que la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo, emplean en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo,* uso generalizado en los países del Cono Sur:
> _Se lo veía zigzaguear entre los autos_ (Cortázar _Reunión_ [Arg. 1983]);
> _¡No se lo puede andar molestando por trivialidades! _(Magnabosco _Santito [ r. 1990])_
> _Nunca se lo vio ladrar ni gruñir_ (Allende _Casa_ [Chile 1982]).
> 
> Pero lo señalado en rojo no quiere decir que sea correcto.
> Saludos


 
¡Pero es que es correcto!
Puede que yo haya olvidado todo sobre los usos latinos. Si veo esto demostrado con alguna cita tendré que creerlo (1), pero me extraña que en gallego -y en el castellano utilizado por gallegos-, un idioma que está mucho más cercano al latín que el castellano, nunca se usa 'le' con función de objeto indirecto, ni referido a cosas ni a personas. Nunca. 

(1) Sería una buena ocasión para estudiar latín de nuevo, es un buen ejercicio para reponer neuronas, y a mí ya me va haciendo falta. 

Saludos


----------



## Aviador

flljob said:


> [...] Pero lo señalado en rojo no quiere decir que sea correcto. [...]


¿Estar consciente de que algo es lo que realmente es y actuar en consecuencia es incorrecto? ¿Quieres decir que, a pesar de que sepamos que se trata de un objeto directo, podemos tozudamente usar el pronombre que en rigor corresponde al indirecto? Yo no creo.


flljob said:


> [...] Un fenómeno  análogo es el que está sucediendo con el verbo haber. En la conciencia  del hablante lo que hay en plural debería ser el sujeto. Así se oye  decir: hubieron protestas, en lugar de hubo protestas. [...]


¡Claro! y quienes tenemos el privilegio de tener mejor educación y más habilidades lingüísticas evitamos este solecismo. Estamos conscientes de él y lo evitamos.


flljob said:


> [...] Ya en latín estas construcciones usaban el dativo. En México y en buena   parte de Hispanoamérica se usa el pronombre indirecto en estas   construcciones, lo que las acerca más a la forma etimológica. [...]


Esto me parece más razonable. Sin embargo, el castellano a tenido siglos de evolución desde su origen latino que lo ha llevado a ser una lengua refinada de gran coherencia sintáctica; no necesita seguir atado a costrucciones anómalas por mucho prestigio que hayan tenido en la lengua madre.

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

Aviador said:


> ¿Estar consciente de que algo es lo que realmente es y actuar en consecuencia es incorrecto? ¿Quieres decir que, a pesar de que sepamos que se trata de un objeto directo, podemos tozudamente usar el pronombre que en rigor corresponde al indirecto? Yo no creo.
> 
> ¡Claro! y quienes tenemos el privilegio de tener mejor educación y más habilidades lingüísticas evitamos este solecismo. Estamos conscientes de él y lo evitamos.
> 
> Esto me parece más razonable. Sin embargo, el castellano a tenido siglos de evolución desde su origen latino que lo ha llevado a ser una lengua refinada de gran coherencia sintáctica; no necesita seguir atado a costrucciones anómalas por mucho prestigio que hayan tenido en la lengua madre.
> 
> Saludos.


*A*l caballo se *le* alimenta.

¿Por qué no decir _el caballo se lo alimenta_? 

Gutiérrez Ordóñez, sospechosamente vallisoletano, prefiere decir:_se lo alimenta_.

La conciencia a que se refiere el texto que nos pones se refiere a un cambio analógico, no necesariamente correcto. Conozco a un niño inteligentísimo de 4 años de edad que en lugar de decir _hay leones_ dice *hayn* _leones_. Evidentemente, se trata de que está haciendo una analogía, porque su conciencia lingüística así se lo dicta, y aunque su conciencia analógica sea correcta, gramaticalmente es incorrecto.

Saludos


----------



## swift

Hola:

Y, digo yo, ¿por qué no decir simplemente "la enviaron/derivaron/mandaron al hospital"?


----------



## flljob

Menocchia said:


> Del Manual de Gramática del español de Angela Di Tullio.


Según Sánchez Palma, las pasivas con *se* y las pasivas perifrásticas son igualmente inacusativas.
Si las pasivas con _*se*_ requieren de un verbo transitivo (cerrar), lo que hace ese *se* es intransitivizar. Todo verbo *inacusativo* es *intransitivo*.
Juan asusta a los niños.
Los niños se asustan.
El viento cierra la ventana.
La ventana se cerró.
La actriz emocionó al público.
El público se emocionó.


----------



## flljob

Aviador;10304587 
Esto me parece más razonable. Sin embargo said:
			
		

> anómalas[/B] por mucho prestigio que hayan tenido en la lengua madre.
> 
> Saludos.


 
El español es un latín lleno de construcciones anómalas generadas por el vulgo. Estoy de acuerdo en que tal vez la tendencia, en estas construcciones, sea usar los pronombres de acusativo, pero entonces ¿cuál es la construcción anómala?

Saludos


----------

